# assign ipsec policy using netsh



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

hi.
Is there a way to activate/deactivate ipsec policy using netsh?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not that I am aware of. Usual way is via group policy if running a windows network.


----------



## ralfs_k (Dec 3, 2007)

figured it! used this in batch file to assign policy...
netsh ipsec static set policy name=mypolicy assign=yes


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Yep sure enough
Netsh commands for Internet Protocol security: Internet Protocol Security (IPsec)


----------

